
Show HN: Memory with cat gifs - huskyr
http://static1.volkskrant.nl/static/nmc/red/frameset/2015/katten/
======
matthewbauer
Pretty cool! It's interesting how animated pictures seem harder to remember
than static pictures. Don't know if that's real it just felt that way.

